# High Value Cataloguing Event



## Shatteredk (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi everyone! I've been doing a high value Cataloguing Event with my group of friends and would like to try to extend it on the forum!

It will be your basic drop your items first and then pick up others style of cataloguing.

Right now the cut off for high value is 15,000 bells. The item should be worth more than 15,000 when buying from the terminal.

Requirements:
-No entry fee.
-Furniture only
-You must try to match the amount of items I have which is 12. Please do not bring more than 12! ( 9-12 items works)
-Items must be 15,000+ Bells

My item list this round:
Synthesizer (Brown)
Air Conditioner (Silver)
Cello (Natural)
Cello (White)
Kitchen Island (White)
Open-Frame Kitchen (Silver)
Imperial Dining Lantern (Black)
Double Door Refrigerator (Black)
Elaborate Kimono Stand (Wisteria)
Shower Booth (Black)
Upright Piano (White)
Antique Phone

My item list yesterday:
Grand Piano(Walnut)
Grand Piano(Ebony)
Fancy Violin(White)
Imperial Dining Latern
Double Door Refrigerator (White)
Arcade Game Mahjong
Claw-Foot tub(Pink)
Kitchen Island(White)
Antique Bureau
Imperial Bed(Red)
Video Camera
Antique Phone

Looking for only 4 people today!
If you're interested please post with *your name and island name with the items you plan on bringing *I will PM with instructions  thanks!


----------



## Biancasbotique (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi I wonder if you will consider cataloging swap with my entire inventory for those items


----------



## ImaTrexRawrXD (Apr 24, 2020)

Would you accept my the whole antique set? Most of those are much higher than 15k if you dont have them. Joseph from Isla Trexa. I've also got 50 inch tv. Tennis Table. Arcade Machine.


----------



## lclcola (Apr 24, 2020)

Omni from Riven

ACNH Nintendo Switch
Antique Console Table (brown)
Claw-Foot Tub (pink)
Electric Guitar (dark red)
Imperial Bed (red)
Imperial Dining Chair (black)
Nintendo Switch (neon blue & neon red)
System Kitchen (off-white)

I know it doesn't meet the 9 minimum but this is all I have over 15,000 bells.
I know there's some duplicates there too but it is what it is.
I have some things that are high price but not quite 15,000:
Basketball Hoop (blue)
Cypress Bathtub (light wood)


----------



## Shatteredk (Apr 24, 2020)

Biancasbotique said:


> Hi I wonder if you will consider cataloging swap with my entire inventory for those items


Yes we can work that out, If you're still interested!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



ImaTrexRawrXD said:


> Would you accept my the whole antique set? Most of those are much higher than 15k if you dont have them. Joseph from Isla Trexa.


Yes! The whole antique set will work!


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 24, 2020)

May I please join?


----------



## Shatteredk (Apr 24, 2020)

Trevorjs97 said:


> May I please join?


You can definitely join under the condition  have 9+ items all over 15k 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



lclcola said:


> Omni from Riven
> 
> ACNH Nintendo Switch
> Antique Console Table (brown)
> ...


If we can find more people with less than 9 I will certainly do it! I would like to keep groups with the same amount of items together.


----------



## Seal0browz (Apr 24, 2020)

Yaoikami from BL Island

crown
Imperial bed (red)
Imperial bed (gold/yellow)
Whirlpool bath (white)
Grand piano(walnut)
Electric bass (black)
Desktop computer

qhhh I don’t have 9 but I’d still love to join!! ; v ;


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 24, 2020)

I don't  have 9 but I have a bunch of saharah's rugs idk how much those sell for


----------



## animal_hunter (Apr 24, 2020)

hi

*Patchy from Tamago*

i have

laptop(red)
50 inch tv (red)
delux washer (yellow)
open frame kitchen
clawfoot bath (white)
red corner
arcade fighting game
antique vanity
long bathtub (blue)
dj turntable

not sure if these are all over 15000 but they are expensive plmk if i may come


----------



## Richluna (Apr 24, 2020)

I will like to come

IGN*: Richie
Island: Baywood*
Claw-foot tub ( black)
Grand Piano (cherry)
LCD tv- 50 in (black)
Laptop ( red)
Open frame kitchen
Tennis table
Upright piano (white)
Wall mounted tv 50in (white)
Arcade combate game


----------



## Shatteredk (Apr 24, 2020)

Richluna said:


> I will like to come
> 
> IGN*: Richie
> Island: Baywood*
> ...


That will work!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



animal_hunter said:


> hi
> 
> *Patchy from Tamago*
> 
> ...


That's a good list!


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 24, 2020)

しろくま from くまくまベアー

- Set of 5 elaborate kimono stands
- Set of 4 train sets

subject to day/time and irl constraints.


----------



## Khris (Apr 24, 2020)

When are you planning to do this?

Here's my list of stuff I found in my storage:
Aluminum briefcase (Stacks of cash)
Billiard table (Blue)
Chessboard (Black)
Claw-foot tub (Red)
Desktop computer (Silver)
Double-door refrigerator (Silver)
Laptop (Blue)
Ring (Turquoise)
Fancy violin (Natural)


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm interested in joining~ Cass from Fairytopia

Don't have a list of items I'll bring but as I have a lot of high value I'm just going to choose whatever 12 items and bring them, including whirlpool baths, shower booths, elaborate kimono stands etc


----------



## Shatteredk (Apr 24, 2020)

Trevorjs97 said:


> I don't  have 9 but I have a bunch of saharah's rugs idk how much those sell for


Unfortunately, Saharah rugs you can't re buy from catalogs.
*edit sorry I was thinking about wallpapers and flooring my apologizes!


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 24, 2020)

Shatteredk said:


> Unfortunately, Saharah rugs you can't re buy from catalogs.


You can actually reorder the rugs, but only the rugs, not any of the wallpaper and floorings


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 24, 2020)

IGN courtney from sunny grove
I have:
Cello (white)
Elaborate kimono stand (in 5 different colors)
Billiard table
Imperial bed (blue)
Double door fridge (in silver and white)
And open frame kitchen
That’s 11 things total I hope that’s enough


----------



## Shatteredk (Apr 24, 2020)

First Group
*ImaTrexRawrXD
animal_hunter
Richluna
MrPolarBear
alget*

Codes heading out!


----------



## Farobi (Apr 24, 2020)

All gnomes and all exercise ball colors?
IGN Josh from Sepatunia


----------



## Shatteredk (Apr 24, 2020)

Candybalism said:


> I'm interested in joining~ Cass from Fairytopia
> 
> Don't have a list of items I'll bring but as I have a lot of high value I'm just going to choose whatever 12 items and bring them, including whirlpool baths, shower booths, elaborate kimono stands etc


That should definitely work! The first group is currently in and we'll see how many more we can get in group 2

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



Xcourt560x said:


> IGN courtney from sunny grove
> I have:
> Cello (white)
> Elaborate kimono stand (in 5 different colors)
> ...


That works! We'll have to wait for a couple more people to make a 2nd group


----------



## zenni (Apr 24, 2020)

I have:
- Antique Bed (Black)
- Antique Vanity (Black)
- Cello (black)
- Hi-Fi Stereo
- System Kitchen (Yellow)
- Double-door fridge (black)
- Laptop (white)

Some close to 15K items
- Train Set (Autumn)--7.9K
- Imperial Chest (Black)--9.3K
- Den Desk (Dark Wood)--10K
- High-end Stereo--10K

Would that qualify? I also have some stuff in my catalog that I can buy if this is going to happen tomorrow.
Thinking of ordering a Chessboard (Brown), Claw-foot Tub (Black) and a different coloured System Kitchen.

I'm Zenni from Dokdo!


----------



## Shatteredk (Apr 24, 2020)

zenni said:


> I have:
> - Antique Bed (Black)
> - Antique Vanity (Black)
> - Cello (black)
> ...


That should qualify!


----------



## Quack (Apr 24, 2020)

Grand Piano (black)
Upright Piano (black)
Antique console table (brown)
Antique vanity (brown)
Harp (white)
Open frame kitchen
Laptop (black)

Close to 15k / popular items:
Basketball hoop
Cypress bathtub (light wood)
Imperial chest (brown)
Imperial decorative shelves (brown and red)
Loom

Would this work for you? Silvana from Capri


----------



## Shatteredk (Apr 24, 2020)

Quack said:


> Grand Piano (black)
> Upright Piano (black)
> Antique console table (brown)
> Antique vanity (brown)
> ...



Yes! those should work  Second group is currently full. So we'll have to wait and see

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020

2nd Group
*Candybalism
Xcourt560x
zenni
Quack
Richluna*

Code Incoming!


----------



## Shatteredk (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you everyone that contributed and came! Closing for the day, will try to do it again tomorrow.


----------



## Shatteredk (Apr 25, 2020)

Looking for 4 more people today to join!
Let me know if you're interested!

My item list this round:
Synthesizer (Brown)
Air Conditioner (Silver)
Cello (Natural)
Cello (White)
Kitchen Island (White)
Open-Frame Kitchen (Silver)
Imperial Dining Lantern (Black)
Double Door Refrigerator (Black)
Elaborate Kimono Stand (Wisteria)
Shower Booth (Black)
Upright Piano (White)
Antique Phone


----------



## doodlepuff78 (Apr 25, 2020)

Shatteredk said:


> Hi everyone! I've been doing a high value Cataloguing Event with my group of friends and would like to try to extend it on the forum!
> 
> It will be your basic drop your items first and then pick up others style of cataloguing.
> 
> ...


Hi! I would like to join! My ign is Doodle my island is Puffinton

I will bring
Antique console table (brown)

Imperial bed (blue)

Screen (dragon)

Arcade mahjong game

Arcade combat game

Double door refrigerator (white)

Grand piano (black)

Loom (checkered)

Clue foot tub (pink)

Video camera

Fancy violin (white)


----------



## Shatteredk (Apr 25, 2020)

doodlepuff78 said:


> Hi! I would like to join! My ign is Doodle my island is Puffinton
> 
> I will bring
> Antique console table (brown)
> ...



Yes! That should work


----------



## morthael (Apr 25, 2020)

i’d love to join! i can bring:
- grand piano / black
- upright piano / brown
- elaborate kimono stand / cranes
- elaborate kimono stand / hawk
- LCD TV 20 in. / pink
- aluminum briefcase
- antique bureau / black
- antique console table / black
- train set / fall


----------



## Shatteredk (Apr 25, 2020)

morthael said:


> i’d love to join! i can bring:
> - grand piano / black
> - upright piano / brown
> - elaborate kimono stand / cranes
> ...


That should work!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020

Still looking for 2 more. About to start soon!

This will be the last one for the day!


----------



## animal_hunter (Apr 25, 2020)

Nvm. Will try to join tmr. Have to go! Good luck


----------



## B4100 (Apr 26, 2020)

finished for today?


----------



## Shatteredk (Apr 26, 2020)

B4100 said:


> finished for today?


Nope, I plan on doing one around 5 or 6 CST


----------



## animal_hunter (Apr 26, 2020)

Is that 6:00am est?


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 26, 2020)

Still have room? Would love to come, just let me check what I have of value.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020

Imperial bed brown
Imperial dining chair brown
Imperial dining table brown
Imperial dining lantern gold
Hanging scroll blue
ACNH Nintendo switch.

That's all, ,  I will buy more stuff, to try next time.


----------



## B4100 (Apr 26, 2020)

Shatteredk said:


> Nope, I plan on doing one around 5 or 6 CST


I would like to join, I have

double door refrigerator / red
fancy violin / natural
hanging scroll / green
imperial bed / brown
imperial dining table / red
system kitchen / blue
system kitchen / natural
antique phone / natural
ACNH switch

Could bring a couple of slightly cheaper things too like the cypress bathtub, loom, imperial chest in brown + red, street organ, tool shelf.

B4 from the island Beep


----------



## Shatteredk (Apr 26, 2020)

animal_hunter said:


> Is that 6:00am est?


Nope 6PM. So about 4 hours from now?


----------



## goatqueen (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi I'm interested in joining your event later

Items:
ring (red)
server
imperial dining chair (black)
imperial bed (black)
antique console table (black)
antique bureau (brown)
antique bed (brown)
grand piano (white)
whirlpool bath (white)

Name; Lydia
Island; Dovekie


----------



## animal_hunter (Apr 26, 2020)

OK got it!

I'd love to join tonight

I just bought the white cello for 130k yikes
archade fighting game
long bathtub (blue tile)
basket ball hoop (green)
antique table (natural)
video camera (black)
trainset spring
colorful wheel (blue)
Full set of 8 gnomes

plmk if this is enough?


----------



## Shatteredk (Apr 26, 2020)

About to start looking for 1 more person to join us!


----------



## Jenny_ysy (Apr 26, 2020)

is it too late to join?


----------



## Shatteredk (Apr 26, 2020)

Nope still looking for 1 more person. 

Full now!


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 26, 2020)

Full now?


----------

